# Puppy still in the snow



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok so I know I said it does not snow much here but we have now had about 12 inch of snow over the last few days, so I took the puppy to the country park for some fun.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

ZOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMIIIIIIEEEEEZZZZZZZ!!! Haha, I love the snow zoomies the girls do when it snows!


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

I love rotties with tails! Gorgeous! Great pics.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Awwwww!!!
So cute, someone loves the snow!


----------



## rottensheperd (Oct 27, 2010)

What a cutie! Looks just like mine when he was little!

If you have one of those plastic ball chuckers, you can make perfect snowballs that will entertain puppy for hours (litterally).


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Your puppy looks so cute and happy flying through the snow, i love it!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

rottensheperd said:


> If you have one of those plastic ball chuckers, you can make perfect snowballs that will entertain puppy for hours (litterally).


What a GREAT idea..I plan to use it :biggrin:


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments

It's funny really as its the first time I have ever been in snow like this so both me and the pup are having a ball being really childish.

I will have a look at the ball thrower, I guess it would be like a giant iced-cream scoop!!


----------

